# MOSFET ifr540  se calienta mucho



## lycan (Mar 24, 2009)

Que tal, soy nuevo en el foro y tengo un problema con el mosfet IRF540.

Mi intensión es aplicar PWM a un motor dc de 12V 3.5A. y pretendo usar el Mosfet para controlarlo.
Antes de construir el PWM quise hacer pruebas con el mosfet, pero éste se calienta hasta humear.

la terminal Gate la controlo con un pot cuyos extremos van a Vcc y Gnd.
drain ---- a Vcc
Source --- a entrada del motor ///////  salida del motor ----a tierra


El motor trabaja bien. Su velocidad la puedo regular con el Pot y Mosfet, sólo que el Mosfet casi muere en cada intento.
la capacidad del mosfet es de hasta 25A, osea que...  
He revisado algunas paginas y no he encontrado ningun problema con mis conexiones

Excepto tal vez que no sea correcto el trabajar el GAte en continua, ( ya que todos los diagramas que he visto manejan frecuencia)


Alguien que me pueda dar orientacion?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2009)

Claro deberías ponerle switching ! ! ! 

Hacé la prueba de regularlo a máxima rotación, eso sería mas o menos lo que calentaría tu transistor con switching.

Como lo estás usando, el transistor se "come" la potencia que el motor no recibe, como si fuera una resistencia serie.

Conmutando sólo tiene dos estados , desconectado y conectado; desconectado no calienta nada y conectado apanas entibiaria, tu transistor.

Ya que la potencia disipada sería W = I x I x R , dónde R suele ser de centésimas o milésimas de Ohm.

Suerte !

.


----------

